# Let Sleeping Dogs Lie



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yesterday we doing yard work and Sophie, the golden was right out there with us, investigating every thing we did. Meanwhile Moose, the badger faced Great Pyrenees was dozing on the patio, not at all protecting us from the "killer hawks" he usually "scares off" with his barking,


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ha ha He is just taking a break!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Moose is such a great boy, he was just resting his eyes while he was supervising.
He knew Sophie was being a great "helper" dog and had everything under control.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha, Sophie is NO watch dog. The only time she barks is to com ein--and then it is only a single bark after she has stood at the door for some time. If we don't come, she waits a good while and then another single bark. she does not bark at door bell or knocking on door, all the dogs around us barking, etc. Moose on the other hand, he thinks he has to rply to every dog that barks, warm of us possible intruders at our door, killer animals like possums on the fence, hawks in the sky, etc.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought better of Moose. He is starting to remind me of my boy, Griffin!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## animaland (May 13, 2015)

Give dog only premium food.


----------

